# Books on making money/share investing



## TheRookie (27 September 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forums and delighted to be a member here, you all seem to be very knowledgeable about investing and making money; its great to meet likeminded people as it's hard to meet people like that in the real world (at least for me).

Basically, I have a little question in regards to what books you are all reading/ could recommend in terms of money making books and share investing.

Good ones I've read so far:

-anything to do with rich dad and robert kiyosaki (although strictly read his material for motivational purposes and not really realworld advice :/)
-anything on warrent buffet, I'm a huge fan of his investment philosophy
-millionaire next door
-how to win friends and influence people by dale carnegie (not really on making money, but on social skills and self improvement which can easily lead to the former)
-the millionaire mind
-think and grow rich
-the 7 habits of highly effective people

Would love extra recommendations,

Thanks!

TheRookie


----------



## TMC93 (27 September 2012)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13932&highlight=investing+books

If your sort of beginning out, i really enjoyed "The Richest Man in Babylon". I read this when i was young and it gave me a great foundation on the wonders of compound interest. 

For a more in depth trader point of view, Alexander Elder. 

I also enjoyed Warren Buffets books, good insight on the man and value investing. 

Theres a heap of resources out there, also if you search books in the search tab you should get something useful. 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ROE (27 September 2012)

Investing in general
-------------------

Common stock uncommon profit - Phil Fisher
Buffett Beyond Value - Prem C. Jain

Spotting bad companies and their practice
------------------------------------
How the Mighty Fall - Jim Collins
Pigs At The Trough - Adam Schwab

Greed and Leverage...
--------------------
Roger Lowenstein - When Genius Failed

Human Psychology (may help you buy when other are fearful) 
------------------------------------------------------------
Sway-The Irresistible Pull of Irrational Behavior - Ori Brafman, Rom Brafman
Predictably Irrational - Dan Ariely  

that should keep you busy for a while and if you need more PM me I got many more dozen


----------



## CanOz (27 September 2012)

Google " reminiscines of a stock operator "

Classic...

CanOz


----------



## Huskar (28 September 2012)

ROE said:


> Investing in general
> -------------------
> 
> Common stock uncommon profit - Phil Fisher
> ...




Some great recs there.

I can do no better than provide the list of Charlie Munger's book recs. They are all contained in his fantastic (and very different) Charlie's Almanac. 

http://www.amazon.com/Books-Recommended-by-Charlie-Munger/lm/SP7BNI47VM8O


----------

